# Arduino bits and bobs storage.



## lael (31/5/15)

I was just down at the big green shed today and found these beauties on my mission to clean up the electronics nirvana aka 'mess' that is my desk. 

They are the perfect size for arduinos, shields, and bits and pieces. 

http://www.bunnings.com.au/tactix-320mm-double-sided-storage-box-organiser-_p2582531 

I'm unsure about the double sided thing in practice, but it fits enough to make me happy.


----------



## takai (3/6/15)

Interesting, it is certainly cheaper than what i have gone with in the Plano 932
http://www.amazon.com/Plano-Molding-932-Portable-Organizer/dp/B0009YI1HQ

Although i have a bunch of other electronics stuff that will be stored in there for the RepRap, race car, drones and all sorts of other bits.


----------

